# Computer Tuning a 1995 Mustang GT



## huberbanjopicker (Jun 29, 2008)

I just bought a 1995 Mustang GT 5.0, and whoever did the work on it, (intake manifold,exhaust,cam,cold air intake,headers,underdrive pulleys, oversized throttle body,3.73 rear gears) didnt change the computer. If I could get it hooked up to a computer with someone who knows how to run it I could get alot more out of it. Anybody know a good place to take one to get it "tuned" fairly close to Clayton GA.? If you do leave a comment or send me a private message. Thanks


----------



## C Cape (Jun 29, 2008)

Take it to MPH in Marietta.  Their pushrod tuner is one of the best in GA.  www.modularpowerhouse.com


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Jun 29, 2008)

*Programable PROM Chip....*

Based on everything you say has been modified from 'stock', you will HAVE TO GET a "programable PROM chip" for your ECM in order to get it 'tuned' for best performance with your current engine/drive train modifications. All of the 'tuning' (fuel control, engine timing is controlled by the PROM chip in the ECM [computer]). The original equipment PROM chip is 'tuned' based on the OEM equipment setup for the car. Modern computer controlled cars are no longer 'tuned' in the same respect that 'older' cars were. 

Once you get a 'programable PROM chip', then you can take it to:



> Take it to MPH in Marietta. Their pushrod tuner is one of the best in GA. www.modularpowerhouse.com



Be prepared to spend a little $$$ to get it done RIGHT!

Slug-Gunner


----------



## 93f1fiddy (Jun 30, 2008)

Coupe performance in conyers is the BEST in ga. But you can just get a chip burned for your setup. Dyno tuning probably be around $500.


----------



## huberbanjopicker (Jun 30, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks fellers, slug gunner said i'll have to get a programmable PROM chip???? what is that and where can I get one? Thanks for the websites and all the help.


----------



## C Cape (Jun 30, 2008)

If you take it to Jeff Harris @ MPH they have SCT 6 position chips.  They will burn your tune onto the chip.  Jeff Harris owned ProSpeed Performance before going to MPH and he is one of the best 5.0 tuners around.  I've never heard of a PROM chip and I've been pretty big into mustangs since I was 15.  I've had 4 of them lol.


----------



## kornbread (Jun 30, 2008)

sct is the way to go they can map any tune you would like. if no luck with mph call tony at hp performance (904 )276-race


----------



## C Cape (Jul 1, 2008)

Tony Gonyon @ HP is also a good choice.  Tony is a very good tuner but Jeff is 2nd to none when it comes to a Pushrod 5.0!


----------



## huberbanjopicker (Jul 1, 2008)

Dang.... I never thought I would get this kind of response, thanks a ton!


----------



## merc123 (Jul 2, 2008)

I also give a +1 for MPH but like they said....open the wallet.


----------



## BRONCO_78_1976 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Mustang*

What all was done to motor name it off instead of just saying what was replace.  What size injectors, mass air etc.  I have been around alot of fast stangs and unless you have a supercharger or turbo never have i seen a mustang have to be put on a computer unless you have a lot of mis matched stuff.  Please dont take this wrong but if it is not running the way you think it is something is mis matched. May have wrong injectors for the mass air.  If you have 30lb injectors you have to have 30lb mass air sensor.  Majority of tuning on those cars are timing, adjustable fuel pressure regulator, and everything being matched up.  Alot of people think bigger is better on engines.  If you have a stock motor and put all those upgrades it hurts it more than it helps.  A stock head can only flow so much. Hope this helps out and does not p?ss anybody off. Good luck


----------



## BRONCO_78_1976 (Aug 3, 2008)

Also these chips they you need ar Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- they hurt your car more than they help. If you want to do anything to the pc if you have a 5 speed car with original ecm find one that has the a automatic ecm for the same year and install it. They will help out due to the fact the boost up the timing curve to make up difference due to the fact automatics take more power to pull than a 5 speed. Again Good Luck


----------



## jon c anderson (Aug 3, 2008)

hey i'm with the bronce dude all the way ! i as well have seen this too many times. this car ran 12.02 in stock trim with the correct parts installed, then i installed a 351w & it ran 11.70 with fuel injection with stock computer with NO CHIP ! i had a guy come by & i tuned his car & he went faster then he took it to a dyno chip tuner where he leaned it out & blew his junk up!


if you want alot more out of it come on by my shop in adel ga. (between tifton & valdosta) i'll make it worth the trip

this car went 10.40's with nitrous using stock computer then it went 9.20's with a 410 cu using a motorsports piggy back stock computer.

jon anderson 
229 896 6140
229 456 0647


----------



## jon c anderson (Aug 3, 2008)

this corba runs 12.50's using stock computer


----------



## huberbanjopicker (Aug 3, 2008)

thats a nice car both of them.... very nice , Is the cobra for sale??


----------



## C Cape (Aug 3, 2008)

He's not talking about changing the computer guys...He's talking about reprogramming his pcm....totally different concept.....Matching injectors with MAF's is a thing of the past and still doesn't get it head on....My black 88LX had a fuel injected 357, nitrous, etc.   It ran 12.01 on the motor with a PMAS 30 lb maf and 30 lb inj's.  To tell you how much a tune helped.....Picked up 28 rwhp and ran 11.83.....


----------



## jon c anderson (Aug 3, 2008)

huberbanjopicker said:


> thats a nice car both of them.... very nice , Is the cobra for sale??





no sorry he is keepin it , its a customers of mine


----------



## Fro1911nut (Aug 3, 2008)

+1 on Jeff Harris and Tim Barth at MPH...Tim is the only person I let touch my 97


----------



## fountain (Aug 3, 2008)

i have a friend that can e-mail u a tune from sniper and you can load it yourself if you want.  pm me if interested.  if not, to be on the safe side, go get a dyno tune form modular powerhouse or higgins to be sure the a/f is right and everything else is working like it should.


----------



## BRONCO_78_1976 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Dont Chip It*

Dont think you are getting the point guys.  The chips in those cars are not worth the money you give for them. The chips only control ignition curve.  Does not control fuel pressure or any of that stuff.  Ya'll have to understand a 95 gt does not have the advanced electronics like the newer ones. from 1986 to 1995 in mustangs all have same basics just changed from speed density to mass air. You fellows that are telling this guy to buy chips or burn the computer are wasting his time and kiling my fingers.  I will say this again i am not telling him to change his ecm But if he has a 5 speed ecm he can use a automatic ecm and get more power. jon anderson has had some fast stangs and i also had a 5 sec mustang.  If you want to waste your money send it off to a speed shop let them hook it to a computer spend $50 to $90 a hour for tuning.  I will ask this question again what all is done to the car specifics.  What size gears, what Tranny, size motor bores compression etc.  I hear all these guys telling you to chip it or burn it but no one asking for specifics?  Again Good Luck


----------



## C Cape (Aug 4, 2008)

whoah now.....The 94-95's have alot more controlled by the computer if I'm not mistaken.  And saying a tune won't help is a lie.  Tuning the maf transfer function controls the AFR.  The computer does this.  You can't just adjust fuel pressure with a regulator and expect to have the car run as it should at all throttle positions.  Banjo, if you're interested in having your car tuned I have a good friend in Tifton that formerly worked for SCT and is buying a dyno now.  He's tuned alot of cars for D'agostino Racing in FL and is very good at what he does.  He will be much cheaper than MPH or HP Perf.  Shoot me a pm and I'll get yall in touch.


----------



## BRONCO_78_1976 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Basic Fundementals Of A Mustang*

Hate to tell you this but same FI on a 1995 gt is the same on older models except for the elbow on upper intake. Some of ya'll need to do your home work before giving advice to people and costing them money they need for gas LOL. everything on a 1994 and 1995 gt will convert over to older model gt with FI except the fact the elbow on upper intake on 94 95 gt and with a little modification it to will work. Ya'll can argue with me till u turn blue in the face i have been around mustangs for the last 15 yrs and like i said have had some fast ones.  Its all about tuning the fuel and timing which is done manually on these cars. A good adjustable fuel pressure regulator and 255pump and you can make 19lb injectors boost up around 22 or 24lbs just by adjusting fuel pressure.  Boosting the timing or beeter yet having msd and being able to boost inside the car is best. This is not a rice burner it does not have cam sensors crank sensors which control timing and fuel managment. If you take this car to a speed shop the will check the fuel presure and timing and then run it down the road and shut it down to make sure plugs are burning a light pecan color.  Jon C Anderson has also tried to explain this but no one is listening.  You dont have to have high dollar tuning computers for these cars.  I WILL WRITE THIS IN BIG LETTERS SO THAT EVERYBODY READS THIS FUEL SYSTEMS THAT REQUIRE THE TUNING THAT YA'LL SAY IT NEEDS HAVE CAM SENSORS, CRANK SENSORS AND NO DISTRIBUTORS.  THINK ABOUT IT WHAT DOES POWER TUNING ON A COMPUTER DO?  " TIMING -  FUEL" BOTH CAN BE DONE MANUALY ON A MUSTANG UP TO 1995 WHY BECAUSE THEY HAVE DISTRIBUTORS AND YOU CAN PUT ADJUSTABLE FUEL REGULATORS TO BOOST UP FUEL PRESSURE TO MAKE CAR RUN RICHER OR LEANER.


----------



## BRONCO_78_1976 (Aug 4, 2008)

C Cape I Know Your Not Talking About Eric Brooks He Aint Never Had Anything That Would Run With Me On The Street Or Track.  And That New Shelby He's Got Has Been Out Run A Pretty Good Bit.


----------



## C Cape (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm not arguing with you anymore about it.  Call Jeff Harris @ MPH or Tony Gonyon @ HP.  You may have outrun him....don't know....but I know he can tune a mustang....Seen him do 10-15....


----------



## BRONCO_78_1976 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Let me clarify myself*

I am not arguing with anyone just dont want the guy posting this to get bad info.  I have been a mechainc for 16 yrs out of those 16 yrs i had some sort of race car.  The things you have to do is know what you have before tuning you car. Know the specs on the cam, no where it is dialed in either it be advance or retarded on timinig chain, fuel pressure is a must it is easier to have a gauge but read the plugs. Timing must be right or it will feel like a weight being pulled against it.  What kind of electronics etc.  I would like to know the setup the guy has and could problaby tell him why it does not feel like it has the power it should have.     C Cape was i right about Eric Brooks as the guy in Tifton?


----------



## jon c anderson (Aug 4, 2008)

how the heck do you tune a maf ? change the sample tube ? really new to me ?

the maf can only read what air the engine pulls by it.

please explain 

like my post says i had a guy that i tuned with fuel pressure timming & real track time then went to the dyno & they chipped it & it made more power (lean condition) & blew up right there on the dyno.
maybe he should have tuned the maf ??


----------



## fountain (Aug 4, 2008)

you have to tune the computer to the maf you have.  if you changet the maf and do not change the computer you can blow it easily--trust me i have already had it happen to a 02 lightning.  that is not all that went wrond, but is was the start.  if he has changed the cam then eht engine vacuum has been changed as well--went through this with the second lightning i had with the built motor.  the intake could have an effect, but not as much as the cam swap.  it needs to be put on a dyno by someone that knows what they are doing, not just a dyno shop, ans see exactly what all the parameters are at right now.  as long as the a/f stays good and constant he will be fine.  a swap of injectors and fuel rails could possibly help more as well.


----------



## rednck21 (Aug 4, 2008)

jeff harris?  ya'll talking about pro speed jeff?


----------



## C Cape (Aug 4, 2008)

I was talking about Eric brooks.  You don't tune the maf.  You tune the computer for the maf.  It has a maf transfer function which dictates fuel.  Yeah, we're talking about Jeff Harris.  He's at MPH now and not prospeed.


----------



## C Cape (Aug 4, 2008)

This is straight from the horses mouth....This is Jeff Harris who is one of the best pushrod tuners in the country....

"The 94 95 cars have a very different ecm than the 93 down cars.  Some of the older 5.0s are able to get the tune close by not having a chip but usually the driveability suffers. For best of all worlds the chip is the way to go in these cars. Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- i remember back in the day we used to just pull out the spout connector roll in about 22 degrees and spray the balls off it. Now technology allows us to make one run like Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- and drive like stock. Man i love my job!lol"


----------



## BRONCO_78_1976 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Fingers are getting very tired*

Once again Listen to Jon Anderson you change the tubes in mass airs to match the different injectors.  02 lightnings dont have 302's do they. they also dont have distributors do they so they have to be controlled by the computer.  I have a feeling this post will keep going and going and going LOL  I have never heard of programing a ecm for the older mustangs and the 1995 back the one's that have the real motors not those 4.6's yea i said it.   Like jon said burnt chip are good for leaning out a motor you know why cause it cause the timing to come in early and not enough gas you know why there is not enough gas cause the ecm does not control fuel pressure in the older mustangs.  You all have to understand these are the older mustangs that does not have OBD 2  I believe that is some young folks in this post thinking they know something but dont know the older cars like us older folks.


----------



## BRONCO_78_1976 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Mass air does not require programming on 95 back Stangs*

To clarify this mass air dispute get out those summit racing catalogs. go to the mustang section and look up aftermarket mass air meters they have 3 choices 19lb 24lb and 30lb reckon why????? And guess what its for 1989 to 1993  and 1994 to 1995  and the only reason the have to different part #'s is because like i said earlier in a post 94 and 95 changed the elbow on there upper intake. Maybe this will clarify the mass air issue.  I dont know if anybody here knows Brian Bailey but he had one of the Baddest Mustang Coupes in Tifton that he built that had 351 windsor and a c4 with FI.  Jon prob knows him.


----------



## BRONCO_78_1976 (Aug 5, 2008)

Fountain i just read your post you dont have to put a car on a dyno if you know what your doing.  The guys around here have 5 second rides and never on a dyno.  Just thought i would pass that along before someone spends around $300 to $500 a day just to put there car on a dyno.
 I sure wish Mike Hilton or Greg Hilton would get on the pc.  These are 2 of the best Ford guys around these parts.


----------



## C Cape (Aug 5, 2008)

I never said anything about a 87-95 mustang having OBD II.  That has nothing to do with it.  Did you not read what I posted by Jeff Harris.  The main benefit with the tune is having better drivability and performance.  I know Greg Hilton.....Never known him to have a 5 second mustang?  His dad is a dang good mechanic from what I hear though.


----------



## huberbanjopicker (Aug 5, 2008)

Ya'll are WAY over my head......I have no idea.


----------



## fountain (Aug 5, 2008)

u r right, guess old people do know everything.  no neither of my lightnings had a 302 or distributor.  
do whatever you would like with your car.  i just said if it were me, i would dyno it--for more than one reason, but again that is me.  i still think that the bigger cam should be matched to the rest of the car, via some sort of tuning.  you cant just throw a cam in a fi car and go, it will throw the vacuum off, idle and fuel mixtures off.

btw--i was in tifton for a few years and never saw any 5 second stangs running around on the roads.  i had a silverado that was pretty respected over there when i left--2 to be exact.  i met and talked with a lot of people that raced mustangs, but no 5 sec. street cars, several good running cars though.


----------



## jon c anderson (Aug 5, 2008)

put my kar on the dyno & made 55 more horses then took it to the track & melted a piston oops

to me the real time tune is @ the track not in a cool shop with a fan blowing in ft of the radiator & the hood up


----------



## BRONCO_78_1976 (Aug 6, 2008)

Fountain i said 5 sec rides not street cars. But my 5 sec car i had could be street driven since it had all of it lights.  You just didn't look hard enough.  I am so glad i went to bikes.  I have a 06 Busa no more cars.


----------



## fountain (Aug 6, 2008)

but having a 4500 lb truck stay with that busa would be much better


----------



## BRONCO_78_1976 (Aug 6, 2008)

You got one?


----------



## fountain (Aug 6, 2008)

had one bout 8 months ago and sold it


----------



## BRONCO_78_1976 (Aug 6, 2008)

How fast would that truck go in the 1/8th or 1/4?


----------



## fountain (Aug 6, 2008)

high 6's --1/8th


----------



## BRONCO_78_1976 (Aug 6, 2008)

You would not have stayed with mine. Low 6's here and it is not stretched just lowered. Does 119mph in the 1/8th


----------



## fountain (Aug 6, 2008)

very good for a 4500 lb truck vs a couple hundred pound bike, though.  that is why i say to banjopicker, look into dyno tuning or find someone that knows the mustangs in and out and can set your car up right with waht you have. this truck had everything you can think of and it was all after market, built motor, built tranny and so on--except for the crappy stock blower.  
i am sure that bronco and jon anderson can help you seeing that they have a past with them, i just like to see the results myself and see that the parameters are right and there are no lean spots in the curves.


----------



## BRONCO_78_1976 (Aug 6, 2008)

Well if i had some way to download a movie of my car that i sold last year pulling both front tires about 80 feet or farther out i would sure let you see the abilitys of my tuning without a dyno. Dyno's are used to make you spend more money LOL  There is nothing more impressive than a man that can take a car to a track and does all the work himself. Also i have never blowed up a motor that i built and did all the tuning on myself.  For one i can read plugs second i know how to find true top dead center and set my timing.


----------



## BRONCO_78_1976 (Aug 6, 2008)

Do you think Don Garlit had all that stuff back in the day. What about Carrol Shelby  Are you the mechanic on all of your projects?


----------



## fountain (Aug 6, 2008)

i dont doubt that.  when i took that silver one to s.c. last summer it cost me $1000 at the dyno shop when i had about $400 max in my head from talking with the owner.  that is what you get into when you do that, but i knew the truck was right and safe to drive w/0 worrying (threw 3 codes on me ).  
what would you do to his car w/o reprogramming the computer?  i still say that the cam and intake will throw it off some, not allowing it to reach potential.  a guy here too an 01 gt and put a cam in it and it would not run worth a poot.  he thought it was a bolt-on and go deal.  those are the only 2 parts that i see would require some type of parameter changes in the computer on that car.


----------



## fountain (Aug 6, 2008)

yes i am the mechaninc fo rmy own stuff.  i do not like to trust anyone else's work.


----------



## BRONCO_78_1976 (Aug 6, 2008)

Your wrong .  A b303 cam has a lift of 488 ford motorsport built these cams specificly for these cars.  As long as a mustang came equipped with mass air it can handle the cams.  You are trying to argue over a 01 car over a 95 that is totally different. 95 did not have the advanced sensors that the new ones do. And when i was talking about the obd 2 that is for plug and play you have to burn a chip for these cars.  How long have you been racing?


----------



## fountain (Aug 6, 2008)

i thoughy the obd 2 port is where you plug in to tune or re-program the car.  the chip should plug directly into the computer after it is burnt by the tuner.  you pulle codes and troubleshoot through the obd 2 port.  his car did not come with the cm and other stuff on it according to him in the original post.  if it did not, then what all needs to be corrected to make it all work together?
and i know the 01 is different than the 95--called technology.  same principle though, you change a part you have to correct it in the computer so that it can all work together.  you may can adjust the timing enough on that one to get it to work right bieng that the mild b303 is not a lot more over stock.  he is just saying "cam", with that then i am thinking more than stock.  maybe the distributor and fuel pressure reg. can be adjusted out enough without tuning via computer, but if this car did not have the b303 and has larger, then it is possible computer tuning is the answer


----------



## BRONCO_78_1976 (Aug 6, 2008)

You seem to be pretty knowledgable about cars but you are missing my point. What does burning a chip or programming a computer do? It advances timing right. On a 95 has distributor and spout can be done by distributor. 2 axcess fuel managment which 95 mustangs do not have fuel managment systems that are electronic so you have to do it manually by replacing old non adjustable regulator to a adjustable fuel pressure regulator. You are talking about a car that does not have all these electronic parts.  If you change injectors in these cars you have to change the tubes or mass air sensors to match the injectors. Hey i am not here to argue about new cars just this one posted.


----------



## rednck21 (Aug 7, 2008)

C Cape said:


> Yeah, we're talking about Jeff Harris.  He's at MPH now and not prospeed.




wow, i havent talked to him since he tuned my bronco.  ive got to get out more



ok, carry on.....


----------



## C Cape (Aug 7, 2008)

BRONCO_78_1976 said:


> You seem to be pretty knowledgable about cars but you are missing my point. What does burning a chip or programming a computer do? It advances timing right. On a 95 has distributor and spout can be done by distributor. 2 axcess fuel managment which 95 mustangs do not have fuel managment systems that are electronic so you have to do it manually by replacing old non adjustable regulator to a adjustable fuel pressure regulator. You are talking about a car that does not have all these electronic parts.  If you change injectors in these cars you have to change the tubes or mass air sensors to match the injectors. Hey i am not here to argue about new cars just this one posted.



You just said it right there.  That is how a custom burnt chip can help.  You do not have to change the MAF just because you installed injectors.  No one makes maf's calibrated for injectors now a days.  The maf plays a part in fueling the motor.  For instance I had a PMAS Maf on my FI 351 and it was callibrated for the 30 lb injs.  When I got it tuned I put a SCT BA2400 Maf on it and it was tuned.  The SCT meter isn't a calibrated by injector size.  I know you can go out and run these cars by adjusting the fuel press regulator and timing but if you want it to run like it should on the street and the strip then having it dyno tuned is the best answer.


----------



## fountain (Aug 7, 2008)

that is what i am saying.  i know that the timing and fuel pressure can be regulated not by computer but wrenches.  100% right, but it depends on what type of maf he put on it.  sc make their own and granatelli makes one and they have extenders you can wire into the stock one to extend its limits w/o buying a new piece.  computers can make it all match according to what the maf is reading in accordance to the air/fuel the car is getting.  for instance--yes not the 95 stang, i had an extender on the silver truck and swapped over to a better, sct 2600.  this gave me more leeway with what i could do.  
if he knows exactly what is in the car, then we may could help better.  for me to guess it is all modern stuff, like a granatelli maf and porbably a ford racing or bbk tb.  too many variables to tell him exactly what he needs to do, but a good dyno shop or some of you can help with ease.


----------



## BRONCO_78_1976 (Aug 7, 2008)

*Mass Air meter answer*

You guys dont know to much about Mustangs of these models. Get out your July- August Summit Racing Catalog and look at page 306 middle left of Page.  It shows just as clear as the day is long part#

sum-29050b 1989-1993 5.0l 19lb 
sum-29051b 1989-1993 5.0l 24lb
sum-29052b 1989-1993 5.0l 30lb
sum-29053b 1994-1995 5.0l 19lb
sum-29054b 1994-1995 5.0l 24lb
sum-29055b 1994-1995 5.0l 30lb

Ok why do you think they would sell these mass air meters if you can program them.


----------



## C Cape (Aug 8, 2008)

You've never seen a 88-95 5.0 with a sct meter or granatelli meter?  

http://forums.corral.net/forums/showthread.php?t=1042850&highlight=SCT+Meter

http://forums.corral.net/forums/showthread.php?t=947878&highlight=sct+meter

There are two cars right there for instance.  An sct meter doesn't come from sct calibrated for a certain injector.  I know this isn't totally what we're talking about but just want you to see that.  We can argue about this till we're blue in the face but the fact is that a good computer tune can improve a fuel injected cars performance.


----------



## BRONCO_78_1976 (Aug 8, 2008)

C Cape said:


> You just said it right there.  That is how a custom burnt chip can help.  You do not have to change the MAF just because you installed injectors.  No one makes maf's calibrated for injectors now a days.  The maf plays a part in fueling the motor.  For instance I had a PMAS Maf on my FI 351 and it was callibrated for the 30 lb injs.  When I got it tuned I put a SCT BA2400 Maf on it and it was tuned.  The SCT meter isn't a calibrated by injector size.  I know you can go out and run these cars by adjusting the fuel press regulator and timing but if you want it to run like it should on the street and the strip then having it dyno tuned is the best answer.



YOU SAID YOURSELF NO ONE MAKES MAF'S CALIBRATED FOR INJECTORS NOW DAYS.  THIS IS THE POINT I AM TRYNG TO PROVE YOU DONT HAVE TO HAVE A COMPUTER PROGRAMMED TO YOUR INJECTORS BECAUSE U CAN BUY A MAF TO MATCH YOUR INJECTORS ON THESE CARS.  NOW AM I RIGHT OR WRONG?


----------



## GAX (Aug 8, 2008)

This thread is kinda funny and entertaining... lot of semi-trash talk


----------



## C Cape (Aug 9, 2008)

BRONCO_78_1976 said:


> YOU SAID YOURSELF NO ONE MAKES MAF'S CALIBRATED FOR INJECTORS NOW DAYS.  THIS IS THE POINT I AM TRYNG TO PROVE YOU DONT HAVE TO HAVE A COMPUTER PROGRAMMED TO YOUR INJECTORS BECAUSE U CAN BUY A MAF TO MATCH YOUR INJECTORS ON THESE CARS.  NOW AM I RIGHT OR WRONG?



Sorry it was a little late when I typed that.  What I was meaning is basically buying a maf calibrated for injectors is a thing of the past.  And just because you buy a MAF for a certain injector doesn't put it spot on.


----------



## jon c anderson (Aug 9, 2008)

6.0 / 7.0 / Open Comp / Drag Radial / King Of The Strip Today @ South Georgia Motorsports Park You Can Win A Grand Today !


Chip Or No Chip Bring It Out & Freakin Race Already


----------



## Eric Brooks (Aug 14, 2008)

I found this thread while searching my name in Google, so I figured I should respond.

Lots of misinformation about custom tuning in this thread.

Things have changed alot in the past several years in regards to tuning fuel injected Fords.  Some people that don't understand how the system works and are stuck in the past.

Here is a little background on what tuning is.

The PCM controls everything timing and fuel related on all electronic fuel injection systems, to say otherwise is down right ignorant.  On the newer cars more things are controlled, but the sensors are basically the same on the late 80's cars and the modern cars.  There are quite a few more on the newer ones.  On the new Mustang the PCM controls cam timing and throttle opening.

Back before the chips and programmers were developed, it was a must to swap to a MAF calibrated for larger injectors so your car would run.  On these cars it did not matter much because timing was based on RPM.  With the distributor set to 10 degrees like factory, the PCM would add in a set amount based on the RPM, it had no bearing on the MAF.  If the car ended up being lean or rich, you could adjust the mixture via playing with fuel pressure which is the incorrect way.  You end up making the fuel curve fat in one area and lean in another.  So how do you fix a car that is rich at idle and lean at 6000 RPM without tuning the computer?  YOU CANNOT.

The MAFs that you can buy that are calibrated for injectors do nothing more than trick the computer.  The computer thinks it still has stock injectors, so the airflow that the MAF reports to the PCM is incorrect, just to get fueling close.  This isn't a huge problem on the older cars, because of the fact that timing is calculated independently.

In 1994, the Mustang PCM went to a LOAD based Spark table, so instead of it being based off initial timing + RPM, it is based on airflow + RPM.

If you swap injectors and use a calibrated MAF in this situation, since the MAF is lying about the airflow, the calculated LOAD or VE (Volumetric Efficiency) is incorrect, causing timing to be incorrect.  In most cases the PCM ends up commanding MUCH more timing, and thus killing the engine.

So how are all of these situations fixed?  

Easy, you select a MAF that will support the airflow that engine will make, you install injectors that support the fuel flow you need, you plug in the injector values in the tune so that all the calculations in the PCM are correct, fueling can be made 100% perfect, gas mileage comes back, and drivability is much better.

Making power is easy, its timing and airfuel.  If your timing and airfuel are in the ball park, regardless of how you tricked the computer or hacked the car, it will make power, but more than likely it will drive like crap.

With the cars recalibrated, they can drive like stock, and make insane power.

As for my GT500, it has not been outran.  I've raced one car (Trans Am) and outrun it twice.  He ran me on motor once and on nitrous once.  My car was 100% factory stock at the time.

I can assure you whomever this Bronco guy is has never raced me.


----------



## ghilt17 (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi, this is Greg Hilton....i was browsing and saw my name brought up on this topic. As for tuning the 95 mustang computer...i agree with each of you somewhat...but to get the absolute most out of it I agree with Eric, it definately makes very good sense. As for the car owner...I live in Tifton and would highly recommend letting Eric put a custom tune on the car, i believe he does excellent work esp when it comes to custom tuning an efi car. As for me having any 5sec cars there are a couple at the shop right now...I will be racing one of them in albany on Aug. 31 in a grudge race. It still has stock crank, rods, pistons and nothing special but alot of bottle. I hope this can help someone... and If anyone needs any help, just let me know. Thanks, Greg


----------



## Eric Brooks (Aug 22, 2008)

Sup Greg,

You still have my number?  If so, gimme a call.  I appreciate the nice words.

Eric


----------

